# Discrepancies with my 1099



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

I had read earlier where someone had questioned the validity of their 1099 it apparently was showing more income then what his deposits into his account were well today I got my 1099 I printed it out and it's way higher than anything showing on my checking accounts so I truly would appreciate some help with this if anybody knows how to break this down but I added up the total payments per month and they in no way shape or form match what uber is stating that I received in those months


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I believe they were saying you have to deduct Uber's fees. It shows gross income before their take I believe.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> I believe they were saying you have to deduct Uber's fees. It shows gross income before their take I believe.


That's why on the summary sheet, it shows Uber Fees so you have to deduct that from the gross fare amount.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's why on the summary sheet, it shows Uber Fees so you have to deduct that from the gross fare amount.


Thank you for the help.


----------



## graphicdriver (Oct 26, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That's why on the summary sheet, it shows Uber Fees so you have to deduct that from the gross fare amount.


just to further clarify- that requires going into each of the monthly summaries and deducting their fees, right? or am i missing a yearly fee listed somewhere? we can also deduct tolls, i assume, right? (i'll be doing the standard mileage deduction method for what it's worth)

thanks!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

graphicdriver said:


> just to further clarify- that requires going into each of the monthly summaries and deducting their fees, right? or am i missing a yearly fee listed somewhere? we can also deduct tolls, i assume, right? (i'll be doing the standard mileage deduction method for what it's worth)
> 
> thanks!


Yes you are missing something


----------



## graphicdriver (Oct 26, 2016)

huh, weird. i don't have a yearly summary.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That is odd, even if you minimize the monthly summary?


----------



## graphicdriver (Oct 26, 2016)

yup, even if i minimize. i sent them a message about it. i guess worst case i do some more math.

does the uber service fee you highlighted include the booking fee? i assume it doesn't include that or tolls (or the city fee), which we should be able to deduct all of as well, right? does the yearly summary list all those things separately as well then (since i can't see it)?

thanks again


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

I noticed on my yearly summary that my Uber fees came out to 25.9% which is an extra $160 that they kept. I am going to see how many emails it take to get that back.

I recommend everyone calculated how much commission Uber took from your gross fares.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> That's why on the summary sheet, it shows Uber Fees so you have to deduct that from the gross fare amount.


so, is the gross - uber fee what we put into "general income" in turbo tax? Or do we enter the gross income and then deduct the fees elsewhere? Im using the standardized mile deduction that's why i am clarifying. Ty!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> I noticed on my yearly summary that my Uber fees came out to 25.9% which is an extra $160 that they kept. I am going to see how many emails it take to get that back.
> 
> I recommend everyone calculated how much commission Uber took from your gross fares.


Good catch, I see an $80 discrepancy myself. I'll submit a ticket, see what they say.


Aharm said:


> so, is the gross - uber fee what we put into "general income" in turbo tax? Or do we enter the gross income and then deduct the fees elsewhere? Im using the standardized mile deduction that's why i am clarifying. Ty!


Honestly, I'm collecting everything up and sending it to my CPA, so I don't know exactly how to put it all together. The amount paid to the CPA to minimize your tax liability may be worth it and balance out versus doing it yourselfd, especially if it reduces the chances of an audit...


----------



## uber7777 (Sep 11, 2016)

My 1099 gross is higher than the total of fares on weekly statements.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

uber7777 said:


> My 1099 gross is higher than the total of fares on weekly statements.


Total fares on the weekly statement does not include booking fees, airport fees, or taxes. Check your yearly summary and then take the Uber Service Fee and divide it by Gross fares there to make sure they are not taking extra.


----------



## uber7777 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Good catch, I see an $80 discrepancy myself. I'll submit a ticket, see what they say


Any luck?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

docswife said:


> Any luck?


Denied


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> I noticed on my yearly summary that my Uber fees came out to 25.9% which is an extra $160 that they kept. I am going to see how many emails it take to get that back.
> 
> I recommend everyone calculated how much commission Uber took from your gross fares.


you know something, last year they took 20% as a mistake to those of us that had the 25% thing. I am curious how they took 20% from me part of the year, yet in the yearly summary it shows up overall as 25%. I can only think of that they adjusted the fees by paying themselves to make it correct.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Subjugator said:


> you know something, last year they took 20% as a mistake to those of us that had the 25% thing. I am curious how they took 20% from me part of the year, yet in the yearly summary it shows up overall as 25%. I can only think of that they adjusted the fees by paying themselves to make it correct.


Ya I got up in that BS too, but only in reverse. It took them 3 and a half months to fix it, put me back to 20%. No email saying they did and no adjustment to net pay. Some of it was paid during the CRS volley but I'm still owned $50-100. I just happen to check when I was in OC one day and back to 20%, and ironicly, it was the same day that everyone lost there destination filter for a day or two.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

So I puzzled out that there was a big discrepency with my 1099 vs my actual income this morning. Been looking at the summary. My 1099 includes plenty of things that I don't see as income, including Uber's 25% cut on the regular fees, their booking fees (we see zero percent of that!) and toll reimbursements. There's also a line, "airport fee", but I've no idea what to do with this figure - is this something Uber keeps 100% of? Do we get a cut? If so, how much? Same with "city fee" - I'm certainly not seeing anything like this, especially on minimum fare rides.

Yet the 1099 form supplied has this big total including this stuff. It seems like they're saying "pay 30%-ish more taxes than you should".

Now I can easily enough instruct my tax guy on all this stuff, but my worry is he's gonna come back with "the IRS is going to go by the figure on the 1099, tough crap".

What's the move here?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The Ombudsman said:


> So I puzzled out that there was a big discrepency with my 1099 vs my actual income this morning. Been looking at the summary. My 1099 includes plenty of things that I don't see as income, including Uber's 25% cut on the regular fees, their booking fees (we see zero percent of that!) and toll reimbursements. There's also a line, "airport fee", but I've no idea what to do with this figure - is this something Uber keeps 100% of? Do we get a cut? If so, how much? Same with "city fee" - I'm certainly not seeing anything like this, especially on minimum fare rides.
> 
> Yet the 1099 form supplied has this big total including this stuff. It seems like they're saying "pay 30%-ish more taxes than you should".
> 
> ...


You use the gross amount on your schedule C then deduct all the other stuff out.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> You use the gross amount on your schedule C then deduct all the other stuff out.


Yah, did some more reading here and there on the topic, and that was the conclusion I'd reached.


----------

